

Does Heroku add cookies to my hosted web app? - factorialboy

I'm seeing cookies on several of my Heroku hosted web apps.<p>Why are they there? Do you see them too?<p>&#62; document.cookie<p>"__qca=P0-655933652-1360396453625; __utma=164893738.812724335.1360396454.1360402233.1360424700.3; __utmc=164893738; __utmz=164893738.1360396454.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none);"
======
dilithiumhe3
Those look like google analytics cookies. Atleast on my website.
blog.malloc64.com, if I disable the google analytics (by disabling
javascript), I did not get any cookies installed. I think you have the google
analytics tracker installed on the page.

